# Schwinn Kick Stand Removal Tool....that you already have!



## Schwinn499 (Aug 20, 2014)

Im not sure how well known this is, but everyone should know this trick! Works great and no +$30 tool necessary!

[video=youtube;hlfXmN7C5TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlfXmN7C5TY[/video]


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 20, 2014)

Now that's a good idea, could have saved me a lot of grief using a large 'C' clamp......................


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone notice the pin is in upside down?? He even put it back in upside down....


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 20, 2014)

schwinnman67 said:


> Anyone notice the pin is in upside down?? He even put it back in upside down....




Easier to get it in & out that way.  

Good trick that I had forgotten about. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 20, 2014)

schwinnman67 said:


> Anyone notice the pin is in upside down?? He even put it back in upside down....




Yes indeed, it may pop out under use that way. For extra credit what is the year and model of the bike? <g>


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 20, 2014)

75 Sports Tourer


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 20, 2014)

schwinnman67 said:


> 75 Sports Tourer




You got it! The Sky Blue was a one-year only color on the Sports Tourer. I've been looking for one of those for a while now, hopefully as clean as this one.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 20, 2014)

Too bad its blue


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 20, 2014)

schwinnman67 said:


> Anyone notice the pin is in upside down?? He even put it back in upside down....




Seems having the pin in upside down would be the only way the crescent wrench trick would work.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 20, 2014)

Schwinn499 said:


> Too bad its blue




And what's wrong with Blue????


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 20, 2014)

schwinnman67 said:


> And what's wrong with Blue????




Okay, okay! Sky Blue is alright....its that Opaque Blue I can most certainly not do...(anyone wanna buy a Opaque Blue Super Sport frameset? )


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 20, 2014)

Schwinn499 said:


> Okay, okay! Sky Blue is alright....its that Opaque Blue I can most certainly not do...(anyone wanna buy a Opaque Blue Super Sport frameset? )





Hey come on now.... Opaque Blue is a nice color, better than Sierra Brown..

I already have an Opaque Blue Super Sport or I'd be interested...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2014)

Goes to show a true bike mechanic only needs a few tools where as the white collar weekend mechanic has a specialty tool for every different nut, bolt, screw, kickstand etc. A few screw drivers, a 6", a 12" and a 16" adjustable wrench is all you really need. Oh, and a 28 oz hammer.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 20, 2014)

*Anyone notice the pin is in upside down?? He even put it back in upside down*



metacortex said:


> yes indeed, it may pop out under use that way. For extra credit what is the year and model of the bike? <g>




I noticed! 
The balloon tire era bikes had one little hole in the sleeve rather than a continuous slot.
That requires that the sleeve needs more depression for the pin to drop into the hole.
ALSO INSERTING THE FAT END OF THE PIN INTO THE HOLE KEEPS IT FROM FALLING OUT.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 21, 2014)

schwinnman67 said:


> Hey come on now.... Opaque Blue is a nice color, better than Sierra Brown..




Pfft! Tell that to my little Suburban buddy over here, he says Sierra Brown wears rather well  






Every time I see Opaque Blue...this is what it reminds me of....





p.s. Lee, IIRC you ride a 22" frame this one is a 24"...wouldent have worked out...:/


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 21, 2014)

That is one ugly Cadillac!!!

I realized that I only have one pic of my Opaque Blue bikes... Your Suburban looks great, but Sierra Brown (along with Green) are not my first choice of colors. Your memory is good, I prefer 22" frames, but can ride a 24" frame.

Here is the only pic of my Opaque Blue 74 Speedster...


----------

